# Homemade hash browns are always gummy and bad



## naphthalene (May 26, 2013)

So I've tried to make fresh shredded hash browns a few times in the past and they've always turned out sticky, gummy, and raw tasting no matter how I prepare or cook them.

I've even tried washing them for like 15 minutes straight in warm/cold water before I cook them and they still taste and feel like I poured corn starch on them. They're so gummy, and they taste raw even though they're clearly about to be burned. 

Now, give me a bag of pre-shredded ones from the store and I can make the best hash browns that most people have ever had. But when I use my own potatoes, it's horrible. They're russet potatoes. Bad choice?


----------



## Rocklobster (May 26, 2013)

Do you squeeze the bajeezus out of them? I think that is the key. You need to get as much water out of them as you can.  And you should use a lot of oil. Give them a quick stir to even out the pile in the pan and leave them until they brown underneath, then flip them like a pancake. All in one piece. 

That is how I would do it, anyway...


----------



## naphthalene (May 26, 2013)

Yeah. I wash them until my arms are about to fall off to get the starch out, and then put them on a towel or paper towel to dry them too. I'll go try my method one more time since potatoes are practically worthless. Just in case I'm remembering wrong.


----------



## letscook (May 26, 2013)

Are you using already cooked ones and then shred them or raw and the shred them ?
I have made them both ways. 
Raw I put into cold water then when ready queeze water out with a towel before putting in hot pan
The most thing is making sure your pan it HOT. I always use my cast iron pan.
once pan is hot I add butter once melted then I put in the potatoes spread them out and then don't move them. peek and see if other side has brown and then flip them don't stir them . I cut into them to make serving sections and flip sections cook until brown Uncovered - Hope this helps


----------



## Rocklobster (May 26, 2013)

letscook said:


> I put in the potatoes spread them out and then don't move them. peek and see if other side has brown and then flip them don't stir them . I cut into them to make serving sections and flip sections  cook until brown  Uncovered  - Hope this helps


We've got a bingo! Not moving them is the key, methinks. If you keep moving them as they cook through,  they will essentially become mashed potatoes.


----------



## letscook (May 26, 2013)

Forgot I don't use all oil as it tends to give them a grayish color I use mostly butter with a little oil added to the butter, plus the butter gives them added flavor


----------



## Rocklobster (May 26, 2013)

Interesting. I always have use oil when attempting to brown potatoes. I don't want to risk burning butter when getting up to those temps. Will try it next time and see what you mean...


----------



## letscook (May 26, 2013)

Adding the oil to the butter prevents that burning.


----------



## naphthalene (May 26, 2013)

So they actually worked this time... Of course I take the time to ask this question and they're magically perfect all of a sudden *rolleyes*

Thanks anyway.

Edit: Mmmm... Tasty. I'm going to regret the fact that they soak up oil like a sponge in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 26, 2013)

I have better luck with cooked, cooled, then shredded russet potatoes.  I use peanut oil.  Heat cast iron pan to med hot.  Add oil, when it's shimmering hot add potatoes.  OR,  I usually add oil when the pan gets turned on.  The oil heats as the pan warms to temp.   Haven't really seen a difference.   With a turner flatten out or distribute the potatoes evenly.   Then leave them alone until it's time to turn them over.  If making a lot,  then I tip them out on a plate and turn them topside down back in the pan after adding a little more oil for the 2nd side.  

I have made hash browns from raw potatoes,  I think I like mine cooked a little more done in the center.   Which is why I prefer to use previously cooked potatoes.    Now cubed or sliced fried potatoes,   I cook using raw potatoes.  Funny, one would think since these are thicker cuts I would feel the same about achieving that degree of doneness in the middle feeling.  They get cooked done just fine, and with cubes, I worry them a lot in the pan, shaking and turning, and they don't turn to mush.  SLiced fried taters I cook in one layer in batches and leave them alone until the bottoms are brown.  

I don't know where the oil goes. I don't want to know. I pretend it evaporates druing the cooking process and doesn't end up a little in every bite.   I suppose you could tip the potatoes out on a paper towel lined plate and dab the topside to remove excess oil before plating and serving.


----------



## Zereh (May 26, 2013)

naphthalene said:


> Yeah. I wash them until my arms are about to fall off to get the starch out, and then put them on a towel or paper towel to dry them too. I'll go try my method one more time since potatoes are practically worthless. Just in case I'm remembering wrong.



When I make hashbrowns, I shred the potatoes and then let them sit in a bowl of cold water for about 30 minutes. Then I squeeze out as much water as I can with my hands and set them on a clean kitchen towel. Then I wring them out again when they're wrapped up in the towel. It's work, but worth it because removing the moisture is key to getting that crunchy exterior as they cook.

Some people use nesting bowls & put the potatoes into the larger bowl and then push down the smaller bowl on top of them to squish out the moisture. I've heard of people that have used their salad spinner, but I haven't tried it. Another option is to use your ricer (not to press the potatoes through it but to use the force to wring out the water), not something I've tried either since I don't have one. 

Anyway, try muscling out some more water from your shredded potatoes to see if that helps. =)


----------



## 4meandthem (May 26, 2013)

I microwave my potatoes until cooked and then cool and shred. Leftover baked potatoes work great too. I have no luck with raw on my stove.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 26, 2013)

Zereh said:


> When I make hashbrowns, I shred the potatoes and then let them sit in a bowl of cold water for about 30 minutes. Then I squeeze out as much water as I can with my hands and set them on a clean kitchen towel. Then I wring them out again when they're wrapped up in the towel. It's work, but worth it because removing the moisture is key to getting that crunchy exterior as they cook.



This is exactly what I do, too.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 26, 2013)

Shred the potatoes and add them to cold water. Drain them and lay them out on a baking sheet. In a 325 oven,bake until the steam is gone. Fry them in a cast iron pan with clarified butter. Add seasoning at the end. If salt is added they will give off moisture and make them soggy.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2013)

letscook said:


> Are you using already cooked ones and then shred them or raw and the shred them ?
> I have made them both ways.
> Raw I put into cold water then when ready squeeze water out with a towel before putting in hot pan
> The most thing is making sure your pan it HOT. I always use my cast iron pan.
> once pan is hot I add butter once melted then I put in the potatoes spread them out and then don't move them. peek and see if other side has brown and then flip them don't stir them . I cut into them to make serving sections and flip sections cook until brown Uncovered - Hope this helps


 
The only thing I can add is to soak them when they are raw for about an hour. You will see a lot of the starch in the bottom of the bowl. I would suggest that you remove the potatoes manually instead of just dumping them into a strainer. When you do that you are just dumping all the starch over them again. Use your hands to remove them from the soaking bowl. Squeeze, and place in a very hot pan. You should hear a sizzle when you place them in the pan. Lets Cook has given you some excellent directions for browning them. You might want to place some sea salt in the soaking water to flavor them before sauteing them.


----------



## Oldvine (May 26, 2013)

I also pretend that the oil evaporates.  What else could it be?  Don't stir the 'taters while they are browning.  Let them get browned and crispy, then flip.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 27, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...I don't know where the oil goes. I don't want to know....



I know where the oil goes in our house...directly to my hips!

I found a turning method that works for me.  When it's time I divide the potatoes into four wedges and, using two similar size turners, slipe one underneath a  wedge and the second on top the potatoes.  Have the turners positioned the same way, so that you're holding the potatoes between the two.  This way when you turn the wedge you are putting some pressure on the side that will become the bottom, thereby keeping the loose pieces of potato together.  Carefully remove what becomes the bottom turner when you flip since it's basically upside-down.  If your turners are too small just make more wedges in the pan.


----------



## medtran49 (May 27, 2013)

I don't wash mine at all.  I shred raw potatos (big side of box grater), salt (more than you actually need cause you'll squeeze some out later) and pepper them then let them sit on the cutting board for 10-15 minutes.  By that time, the salt has drawn out a LOT of liquid and there's a huge puddle.  I then squeeze all the liquid out of them right before they go into the pan into hot oil, and I DO mean squeeze.  I suppose putting them in a colander would help the draining process along and you could even wash the grated potoatos before S&P'g them.  The above is just the way I've always done it.  Mine come out fully cooked, nice and crispy and golden brown, whether loose or in cakes.  Sometimes I'll have to add a little more S&P at the end of cooking but I've got the amounts pretty much down after years of practice.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2013)

I'd really like to know why Mom's hash browns were always nice and crispy, and she never went through this stuff.  Grated, seasoned, fried.  I have the gummy problem, and also with using used mashed potatoes for potato pancakes, which hers turned out perfect.  Trust me, she did not salt, rinse, bleed (what she called the salting process, which she did use for bitter cucumbers), etc.  I was there, I learned all from her when it comes to potatoes, and she didn't do all that stuff.  

Is it possible that potatoes in the 50s and 60s and early 70s simply had less water in them?  Mine turn out lousy and am considering Ore-Ida the next time I want hash browns.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2013)

It is the starch that makes it gummy. I wonder if using a Yukon Gold which is a little less starchy would make a difference? I have to buy potatoes for this shopping trip and I think I will pick some up. I do like them for potato salad. For me, the reason of placing them in a bowl of salted water is to draw out the starch and to keep the potatoes from turning brown. I enjoy prep work so all that is not a chore to me.


----------



## medtran49 (May 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> For me, the reason of placing them in a bowl of salted water is to draw out the starch and to keep the potatoes from turning brown. I enjoy prep work so all that is not a chore to me.


 
You know, potatos that have been left out and browned a bit will turn white again as soon as you start to cook them.  Try it if you don't believe me.  I don't know about leaving them out unpeeled for long amounts of time but under a half-hour or so (never left longer than that personally), they'll whiten right back up.


----------



## Caslon (May 27, 2013)

I fried my shredded potatoes forever and they still didn't crisp up. That is, until I followed the advice given here and bought a CucinaPro 313 Ricer/Spaetzle press for $9.94 from Amazon.  When I pressed the shreds, I couldn't believe how much water came out. No wonder my hash browns stayed soggy and wouldn't fry up crisp.


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who was wondering about the homemade hash brownies that were coming out gummy?


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Am I the only one who was wondering about the homemade hash brownies that were coming out gummy?


 
 Now you have me totally confused. Are we talking about hash brown potatoes made from scratch? That is what I thought the original poster was talking about. I have no idea what you are talking about. Is it the same thing? Just a different name? Something Canadians call them? I am so lost.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> Now you have me totally confused. Are we talking about hash brown potatoes made from scratch? That is what I thought the original poster was talking about. I have no idea what you are talking about. Is it the same thing? Just a different name? Something Canadians call them? I am so lost.



It's a joke. I think she misread the title as brownies made with hash, kinda like pot brownies


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a joke. I think she misread the title as brownies made with hash, kinda like pot brownies



Thank you. Okay. I think I have it now. No wonder I didn't get it. Not part of my world. Kids and cooking are about all I know.


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a joke. I think she misread the title as brownies made with hash, kinda like pot brownies



Yup, I misread the title. I was a little surprised.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Yup, I misread the title. I was a little surprised.



And it looks like you were the only one who read it that way


----------



## Hoot (May 28, 2013)

If it is the other kind, I recall that "gummy" was probably a good thing.


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2013)

*Hash Browns vs. Home Fries*

I just finished watching an episode of ATK regarding home fries. Having traveled this country from North to South, East to West and back again, home fries are a Northeast food. The rest of the country serves hash browns. Home fries are potatoes that are cut into large cubes, boiled and then sauteed in fat of choice. Once they become golden brown on one side, flip them over and repeat. When the kids were small, every Saturday I would boil 1.5 potato per person in salted water, cool, peel and then cut into large cubes. I would cover and place in a large bowl overnight and have them for a Sunday morning breakfast. Served with two poached or fried eggs, you dip a piece in the yolk. Two pieces of toast and a cup of coffee or cocoa, or a glass of milk along with bacon done in the oven rounded out the meal. Often times the bacon was done first and the potatoes were cooked in the drained off bacon fat. 

The reason for doing the bacon in the oven, less shrinkage and better browning. And less labor intensive. 

What they made on ATK were not home fries. They were par boiled potatoes and baked in an oven. And you certainly don't serve home fries with onions. Those you save for Potatoes O'Brien at supper. Go into any greasy spoon that serves breakfast and you will see a pile of home fries sitting on the side of the grill just waiting for an order to be called up. A restaurant will sprinkle theirs with paprika for color. Some folks say it helps the browning. I am still out on that one. My kids didn't like it on theirs. 

I will take home fries anytime over hash browns. For me, grated potatoes mean potato pancakes. Not hash browns for breakfast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 29, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a joke. I think she misread the title as brownies made with hash, kinda like pot brownies





taxlady said:


> Yup, I misread the title. I was a little surprised.





GotGarlic said:


> And it looks like you were the only one who read it that way



Maybe it's because taxy just finished up her pan of just-right brownies? 

Just Kidding taxy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> I just finished watching an episode of ATK regarding home fries. Having traveled this country from North to South, East to West and back again, home fries are a Northeast food. The rest of the country serves hash browns....



Then I guess OH is in the Northeast?  My Mom (and now I) make cubed potatoes that we call "paprika potatoe cubes" since that's what they are.  I cube and boil the potatoes just until a fork almost makes a dent.  Drain and put in a pan of melted butter along with seasonings (paprika, of course!) and fry out until the sides are browned and a bit crispy and the insides are nice and soft.

Mom also did really good hash browns.  I don't know how she got them that way but I do know I'm going to try using the ricer to press the water out of the shreds.  Caslon, thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Claire (May 29, 2013)

Addie, I'm with you.  I can get home fries, as I know them (the cubes of potato) with no problem.  It is the hash browns (shredded potatoes) that I have a problem with.


----------



## Addie (May 29, 2013)

Claire said:


> Addie, I'm with you. I can get home fries, as I know them (the cubes of potato) with no problem. It is the hash browns (shredded potatoes) that I have a problem with.


 
Go down south and ask for home fries and you will get a blank stare. They don't know what they are. I am afraid ATK got it wrong this time. Their potaotes are good, just not home fries as we know them. They are baked fries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2013)

We get home fries all over around here, it's the additions that make the deal.  I like them with fried green peppers, onions and bacon mixed in.  A couple of sunny side up eggs and sourdough toast...I'd be set!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> Go down south and ask for home fries and you will get a blank stare. They don't know what they are. I am afraid ATK got it wrong this time. Their potaotes are good, just not home fries as we know them. They are baked fries.



Honestly, I don't know where you get your ideas sometimes, Addie   We certainly do have home fries in the south. Check this out: Google search - "home fries" menu norfolk, va


----------



## Addie (May 29, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Honestly, I don't know where you get your ideas sometimes, Addie   We certainly do have home fries in the south. Check this out: Google search - "home fries" menu norfolk, va


 
At one time they were a New England thing. Little by little they are spreading. When Spike came down to Texas for a visit, he would stop for breakfast and order eggs with bacon and home fries. Just about every stop they made, they got hash browns instead. The world has finally caught up with us.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2013)

We certainly have home fries here in Quebec. They are usually cubes or chunks of potato. They could be seasoned. Unfortunately, some restos include MSG in their seasoning.

When we make them at home, we usually ask, "Round or square potatoes?" Square is the cubes and round is slices. I find the slices crisp up better, but they often break.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2013)

I make home fries with paprika, onion and sometimes mushrooms.  I cube potatoes and microwave them to par cook then into a skillet with the rest.  Paprika adds a little flavor and gives the mix a bette color.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> At one time they were a New England thing. Little by little they are spreading. When Spike came down to Texas for a visit, he would stop for breakfast and order eggs with bacon and home fries. Just about every stop they made, they got hash browns instead. The world has finally caught up with us.


I've been eating home fries in the midwest for 50+ years. I'm not sure when they were ever strictly a New England thing. According to Wikipedia:

"A dish much like modern home fries may have been around for as long as humans have been consuming cooked potatoes."

Contrary to popular belief, not everything was invented in Boston or New York.


----------



## Cerise (May 29, 2013)

Caslon said:


> I fried my shredded potatoes forever and they still didn't crisp up. That is, until I followed the advice given here and bought a CucinaPro 313 *Ricer*/Spaetzle press for $9.94 from Amazon. When I pressed the shreds, I couldn't believe how much water came out. No wonder my hash browns stayed soggy and wouldn't fry up crisp.


 
I agree.  Russets are fine.  You can also par-cook the potatoes prior to frying in a few tablespoons of hot oil.


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2013)

Mom always made home fries by cutting the potato in half, length-wise, then slicing.  Hash browns were shredded.  I can do the former, but the latter comes out gummy.  I just think potatoes have changed.  I consider myself a pretty darned good home cook.  BTW, Mom & Dad were born and raised in New Hampshire, but both their families came from Quebec province.  Both swear that their mothers couldn't cook worth a poop (and I never spent a lot of time with them, but the time I did spend just adds).  Mom learned to cook from other military wives.  Snitzel?  Suki-yaki?  Fried rice?  Mom could do it all.  But Daddy was a potato man, and she could cook potatoes to beat the band.


----------



## medtran49 (May 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> Go down south and ask for home fries and you will get a blank stare. They don't know what they are. I am afraid ATK got it wrong this time. Their potaotes are good, just not home fries as we know them. They are baked fries.


 
Another southern person that disagrees. I've had home fries (either cubes or thick slices) as long as I can remember and I'm over 50. My mom made them like her mom did and mom is 84 now and they certainly weren't baked. In fact, I don't think my grandmother, who was a farmer's wife, baked potatoes other than when she made scalloped. Otherwise, they were always fried or mashed at her table. Grandma used lard and bacon grease to fry. Mom updated for convenience by using Crisco or Wesson oil depending on her mood and what she had in the pantry.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2013)

Bacon fat makes the best tasting hash browns and home fries. Chicken fat would probably be really good too.


----------



## chopper (May 30, 2013)

We have home fries in colorado too.  

I just read this thread, and I am thinking along the lines of where Claire was.  Mom's hash browns always came out crispy, and she grated them right into the hot pan!  I have to dry them to have them turn out crispy.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2013)

I've had home fries all over in the states for many years, and in Mexico and Canada too!  Some of the chains, like Perkins and Denny's, do hash browns really well.  Lovely with a dippy egg and lots of ketchup.  

I'm also a fan of McDonald's hash browns....


----------



## Caslon (May 30, 2013)

I actually ruined my $100+ Scan Pan cranking up the heat to get the damn grated potatoes to fry up crisp!  That was before I learned to squeeze out the water beforehand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2013)

chopper said:


> We have home fries in colorado too.
> 
> I just read this thread, and I am thinking along the lines of where Claire was.  Mom's hash browns always came out crispy, and she grated them right into the hot pan!  I have to dry them to have them turn out crispy.



 I think that is the difference in oils/fats used in cooking today and yester-years.  Even Crisco is significantly different from what I used when I was in 4-H, a mmmurph years ago.


----------



## Caslon (May 31, 2013)

The surface used to cook hash browns probably comes into play.  I fry mine up in a wide non stick skillet for convenience sake.  However, the oil tends to spread around on the pan, whereas with a cast iron skillet or a restaurant grill, you're starting with a better cooking surface.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2013)

I made the best home fries with lard and a 4x4 griddle on an old gas range that had started it's life at the Remount Ranch along the Pony Express Trail.  Talk about a seasoned cooking surface!!!


----------



## chopper (May 31, 2013)

What became of the range PF?  Do you still have it?  What a great story.  I just love bits of history like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 1, 2013)

Plenty of "home fries" to be found out west too!  Been eating them my whole life, though I prefer hash browns  for breakfast. I like home fries when they have the "add ins" like peppers, onions etc.  

Dawg,  sad but true, I like Mickey D's hash browns too!    Truth be told.....I never met a potato I didn't like!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2013)

chopper said:


> What became of the range PF?  Do you still have it?  What a great story.  I just love bits of history like that. Thanks for sharing.



The Head of the Chemistry Department at U of Wyoming had it in his kitchen and I was best of friends with his daughter from second grade till tomorrow.  The stove has made it back East to New Hampshire after her father died and her mother returned home.  My friend is in line for the stove when her mom is done with it, she lives in South Carolina.


----------



## chopper (Jun 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Head of the Chemistry Department at U of Wyoming had it in his kitchen and I was best of friends with his daughter from second grade till tomorrow.  The stove has made it back East to New Hampshire after her father died and her mother returned home.  My friend is in line for the stove when her mom is done with it, she lives in South Carolina.



Your friend is lucky indeed.  Thanks again for the story.  I love it!


----------

